# PHILIPPINE ARENA



## colleen88 (Jul 30, 2014)

World biggest indoor dome Arena, Fully Airconditioned. 55,000 seating cap without additional chairs and standing. it can cater up to 58,000 they say.

Location: Ciudad de Victoria, Bocaue Bulacan, Philippines


----------



## colleen88 (Jul 30, 2014)

*The Philippine Arena*


----------

